
I've built an app and don't know what to do next - taggroo
Hi guys,<p>I know y&#x27;all very busy, so I&#x27;ll keep it short. The app in question allows its members to discover and create street art. You can find it at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.taggroo.com - and if you&#x27;re extra busy, be sure to watch the short video to find out the difference between Throws, Tags &amp; Burns.<p>Taggroo is much more than just Instagram or similar. Last week&#x27;s update even allows its members real time chat w&#x2F; read notifications. Map, offline pics upload and other features are in the making.<p>The app has amazing potential imho. 5000 members have signed up in the past month, while the app itself is up just over 6 weeks. Of course, not all members are active - read below.<p>So I need your help with the simple question - where do we go next and how do we get there?
======
brudgers
My advice:

\+ What to do next: talk to your users and get feedback and iterate on that
feedback. It's harder to do with apps because Google/Apple/Microsoft stand
between you and your users, or to put it another way, the users are their
customers and not really yours [and that in my view, is reason enough to
consider building a version that runs in the browser].

\+ put the video on the landing page...or make it more visible since I didn't
find it until I went to the App Store.

\+ Put the explanations from the video on the landing page, I had no idea what
Taggroo did until watching the video, and I only watched it so I could provide
feedback. If it had just been to "check it out" as a potential user, I'd have
given up as a WTF, in about 30 seconds.

\+ Given the reliance on geolocation, it's hard to see how this would be
useful to someone in Arkansas or Paraguay or another location where the
network effect doesn't exist. One of the things that makes the AR in Pokemon
Go work is that the virtual space is seeded and the social effect is in "meat
space" not cyber space. To put it another way, the market place is local to
the end user and even if there are not other local players, there's still
something to engage with.

\+ It's not clear how much effort needs to go into creating tags. I mean do I
have to be a graphic artist or are there pre-canned tags? It seems that there
are two distinct demographics there and there's a strong tension between
people who are tagging with original art and the idea that someone can stamp
over their work with clip art.

\+ If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

\+ Curious abut the story behind it's development.

Good luck.

~~~
taggroo
Thank you very much for your time and commitment. All points are taken on
board.

Our main issue is still not being sure if the entire Tags and Burns business
is something people are interested in. It seems to us people are mostly like
to use the app to find the graffiti on the map. Something we did not account
for as the map feature would be "cheating" in the game of finding and burning
other members' stickers.

I guess we will try to keep both features in while we decide the best way
forward.

Thank you once again - I knew I can rely on HN to deliver!

